# Some of the better fly fishing catches



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is some of my best bass catches over the last 2 years. Thanks for seeing it......














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

The hill country is a great place to learn to fly fish....


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

That's a big Rio. Nice


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice fish

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

Great catch! Do you have a large set of tackles or do you have some universal ones that are suitable for fishing in different waters?


----------



## Bucher (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice one. It seems to me that bass are the most exciting to catch. I've a 5wt and an 8wt and it's more fun to go bass fishing with a 5 wt. I'm using Fishidy maps for navigation (it allows to update each fishing map).
​


----------

